# صلاة لمقاومة الأكتئاب



## mina1 (23 يناير 2007)

أيهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا الآب


أتى إليك فى اسم ابنك يسوع حاملا ثقل الاكتئاب.

إنة ثقل لا أريدة,لذلك سأتركة عند قدميك الآن يارب.

يارب,ضع فرحا فى داخلى بدلا من هذة المشاعر 

المنحنية,وأثق أنكفايتى هى فى نعمتك.

يارب,أتفق مع كلمتك واريد أن أكون فى محضرك,

ففيك أحيا واتحرك واوجد.



شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا لك

أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين


----------



## ميرنا (23 يناير 2007)

*امين يا مينا ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mina1 (23 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك يا ميرنا


----------



## عمود الدين (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك يا مينا


----------



## BOSS512 (28 يناير 2007)

ty


----------



## wael (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا ليك يا مينا على الصلاه الجميلة الى بتمس القلب

ربنا يباركك

 صلى لاجلى:yaka: :yaka:


----------



## mina1 (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا لردكم الجميل


----------



## بنت الفادى (1 فبراير 2007)

امين
شكرا يا مينا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## diana (1 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يامينا ويارب مفيش حد يجيله اكتئاب


----------



## mina1 (1 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لمرورك يا بنت الفادى


----------



## mina1 (1 فبراير 2007)

diana قال:


> شكرا يامينا ويارب مفيش حد يجيله اكتئاب




يارب


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (15 فبراير 2007)

*صلاه جميله*







[/url][/IMG]*الرب يعوضك على هذا التعب وهذة الصلاه الجميله*


----------



## mina1 (15 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك يا ماجد


----------



## king (28 فبراير 2007)

يارب ابعد  عن جميع ابناك الاكتئاب
 وانا اوالهم


----------



## أحساس مسلمة (28 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

هذه أدعيه أرجوا قرائتها وسترتاحون من الاكتئاب بإذن الله..

اللهم باعد بينى و بين خطاياى كما باعدت بين المشرق و المغرب ، اللهم ، اللهم نقنى من خطاياى كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ، اللهم إغسلنى من خطاياى بالماء و الثلج البارد 


اللهم إنى ظلمت نفسى ظلما كثيرا ، و لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ، فإغفر لى مغفره من عندك ، و إرحمنى إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم 


لا إله إلا الله و حده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد يحيى و يميت و هو على كل شيئ قدير

أختكم
احساس مسلمه

من أكثر من ذكر الله اطمأن قلبه وارتاح ضميره


----------



## manwal (1 مارس 2007)

السلام والنعمه
انا شايف ان كل الردو د مش فيها الا كلاام مشاركه فقط 
انا هقول كلاام تانى يا ريت يفدكو 
الانسان بيجيلو اكتاب ليه ؟
سوال  اكيد ليه مليون اجابه صح
انا هقول كلمتين 
الانسان طول مهو بعيد عن ربنا وبعيد عن ايات الانجيل وبعيد عن احساس المسيح فى روحه وبعيد عن حياته الروحيه وبعيد عن كنسته يبقى معرض لااول مرض بيصبه الشيطان للا نسان هو الاكتاب 
يبقى ايه الحل ؟
سوال كلنا عارفين اجابته
|ادعونى فى وقت الضيق اكون معكم |
ازكر اسمى القدوس فى كل حين 
يا متعبى وثقيلى الحمول 
يبقى الرد ايه 
قرب من رب المجد احتمى فى كلاامه اسمع وعظاته استر نفسك بفضلته اعرف هو كلمك فى ايه اجزب نفسك كتير لبيته اكيد  فكر ومرض الشيطان هيبعد عنك الاكتاب  الحزن الغضب الفكر الردء خليك مخلوق مستمع ديما لكلام ربنالمجد اعرف واتعلم واقراء  هتلاقى حل اكيد وسهل جدا لاامراض مش موجوده الا فى جيوب الشيطان 
اتمنى ان كلاامى مفيد
بشفاعت كل القديسين وبشفاعت ام النور ام رب المجد ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح 
\فى ضيقى صرخت الى الرب فستجاب لى واخرجنى الى الرحب
الرب عونى فلا اخشى مازا بسنع الانسان
الرب لى معين وانا ارى با عدائى 
الاتكال علىالرب خير من الاتكال على البشر 
لا تتكلوا على الروساء ولاا على بنى البشر  الزين ليس عندهم خلااص
اطلب  شفاعت امنا العزاء الطاهره القديسه مريم  الشفيعه القويه وسور الخلاص القادره على تحطيم حصون الشيطانالحصينه بقوه وعظمه وقدره ابنها والههنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## mina1 (1 مارس 2007)

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا مينا على الصلاه الجميله دى صلوات جميع القديسين تكن مع جميعا امين :yaka:


----------



## mina1 (9 مارس 2007)

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## إبنة محمد خير البشر (10 مارس 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحمن الرحيم

تسلمي اختي mina1

فعلاً عندما تهجر النفس متاعب الدنيا وتلجأ لله الفرد الصمد

تصفو نفسه

وتصغر الدنيا و متاعبها امام عظمة الله جل جلاله

فيجد المرء ان هناك من يراقبه ويعينه عند حاجته ...و يحنو عليه عند حزنه وشدته

انه الله ارحم الراحمين

سبحانك الهي 

سبحانك خالقي

سبحانك يا رب العرش العظيم



جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 

آمين




لك ارق تحيه اختي الغاليه


اختك في الله : ابنة محمد خير البشر


في حفظ الله ورحمته​*


----------



## ماري فوزي (13 مارس 2007)

صلي لأجلي وشكرًا على صلاتك لمن يحمل هذا الثقل لأنه مش بيقدر حتى يصلي لنفسه


----------



## mina1 (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا لمرورك يا مارى


----------



## shadymokhles (20 مارس 2007)

شكررررررررا يامينا على الصلاة الجميله دى 
ربنا يبارك فى حياتك​


----------



## mina1 (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا لمرورك يا شادى


----------



## aljouri (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صلاة لمقاومة الأكتئاب*

ههههههههههههههه

حلوووووه 

يازين صلاتكم 

ههههههههههههههه

^_^


----------



## mina1 (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صلاة لمقاومة الأكتئاب*



aljouri قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوووووه
> 
> ...



لا تعليق


----------



## samer12 (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صلاة لمقاومة الأكتئاب*

الرب يبعد الأكتئاب عنا وعنك ويباركك


----------



## mina1 (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صلاة لمقاومة الأكتئاب*



samer12 قال:


> الرب يبعد الأكتئاب عنا وعنك ويباركك



أمين يارب
شكرا على ردك يا سامر


----------

